# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  lovebird και κλουβι

## christi

Καλησπερα!!εχω ενα lovebird 1 χρονο τωρα.και ειναι.πολυ ημερο και φιλικο με ολους τους ανθρωπους γτ το εχω απο 2 μηνων.καθεται πανω στα κεφαλια κελαιδαει κανει.βολτες σε.ολο το σπιτι.δοκιμαζει και απο το φαι.μας!το μονο προβλημα.ειναι οτι δεν θελει το κλουβι του.και δεν θελει κανενα.κλουβι,θελει συνεχεια να ειναι εξω.μολις το βαζω μεσα σκαρφαλωνει και δαγκωνει τα καγκελα και δεν ηρεμει με τπτ! (το κλουβι ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο) δεν ξερω τι να του κανω πια????

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα και καλώς όρισες στο φόρουμ! 

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχει "κακομάθει" ας το πούμε έτσι και θέλει να είναι συνεχώς μαζί σας. Όταν δαγκώνει και δεν ηρεμεί στο κλουβί, το βγάζετε ξανά έξω; Μέσα στο κλουβί του έχει παιχνιδάκια να ασχοληθεί, την τροφή του κλπ.; Πόσες ώρες μέσα στην ημέρα περίπου είναι μαζί σας ;

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Θέλουμε φωτογραφίες και βίντεο επειγόντως . Να χαρούμε  με τις περιπέτειες

----------


## Αριστειδης

Καπου ειχα διαβασει οτι τα παπαγαλακια δεν πρεπει να ανεβαινουν στο κεφαλι μας γιατι δειχνουν οτι ειναι τα αφεντικα, πρεπει να καθεται στον ομμο μας

----------


## rafa

αν δεν σου τρωνε τις μπουζες σαν τον δικο μου......

----------


## Esmi

Καλησπέρα!!! Το αγόρι μου έχει λοβάκι και κάνει ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα!Θέλει να είναι όλη μέρα έξω και μάλιστα έχει μάθει και ανοίγει μόνη της την πόρτα και βγαίνει!! Εγώ θα πρότεινα να την βάζεις μέσα και ας γκρινιάζει δεν πειράζει θα μάθει!! Μάλλον την έχεις κακομάθει αρκετά  :Happy:

----------


## christi

Στην αρχη το εβγαζα οταν το εκανε αυτο αλλα το εκοψα,πλεον το αφηνω μεσα κ ας γκρινιαζει.του εβαλα παιχνιδια μεσα αλλα τα δαγκωνε οοολα κ τα κατεστρεφε.τωρα του εχω μονο ενα καθρεφτακι που κ με αυτο μερικες φορες τσακωνεται.συνηθως τον εχω 3 ωρες εξω μπορει κ παραπανω.δυστηχως εγω φταιω που το εχω κακομαθει αλλα που θα παει πιστευω κ ευχομαι να συνηθισει το κλουβι του.

----------


## christi

Ανεβαινει παντου και σε ολους!και στον ωμο και στο κεφαλι κανει τα παντα δεν μπορω να πω οτι κανει κατι συγκεκριμενο!ειναι πολυ υπερκινητικο δεν κουραζεται με τιποτα!!! Χαχα :Indifferent0014:

----------


## christi

> Θέλουμε φωτογραφίες και βίντεο επειγόντως . Να χαρούμε  με τις περιπέτειες


Εχω ανεβασει και βιντεο και φωτογραφιες να δειτε το διαολακι μου!!

----------


## christi

https://youtu.be/MsQrpl2IInw

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι λογικό να καταστρέφει τα παιχνίδια του! Αυτό θέλουν οι παπαγάλοι, να δαγκώνουν και να ξεφλουδίζουν αντικείμενα, ξύλινα κλπ. Πιστεύω πως αν του βάλεις ξανά παιχνίδια, θα απασχολείται περισσότερο και δεν θα γκρινιάζει τότε. Ο καθρέφτης δεν έχει καμία ιδιαίτερη χρήση, μόνο να νομίζει ότι είναι άλλο πουλάκι και αν δένεται συναισθηματικά. Καλύτερα αφαίρεσε τον καθρέφτη και βάλε μερικά ξύλινα παιχνίδια!  :winky:

----------


## Esmi

Τα λοβάκια είναι φοβεροί χαρακτήρες αν και δεν φημίζονται για αυτό!! Και σίγουρα δεν τα θεωρώ καθόλου χαζά, αντιθέτως είναι πανέξυπνα, μπορούν να μάθουν και πολλά κολπάκια αν ασχοληθείς πολύ μαζί τους! Και γω θα σου πρότεινα να βγάλεις το καθρεφτάκι καλύτερα  :Happy:  Καλή συνέχεια, και ότι θέλεις είμαστε εδώ!

----------


## christi

θα του βγαλω τον καθρεπτη αν κ μολις ειδα οτι τον πεταξε κατω κ αυτον...θα δοκιμασω και αλλα παιχνιδια και θα σας πω εντυπωσεις...Σας ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες!

----------


## christi

> αν δεν σου τρωνε τις μπουζες σαν τον δικο μου......


Μου εχει καταστρεψει χαρτονομισμα,πορτοφολι,τηλ  εκοντρολ της τηλεορασης,εχει φαει ολα τα κουμπια το εχει πεταξει 100 φορες . καταστρεφει οποια λαστιχενια καλοκαιρινη παντοφλα βλεπει..και γενικα το αγαπημενο του ειναι οτι γυαλιζει και οτι κανει θορυβο οπως τα κερματα τα κλειδια να τα πεταει κατω και να κανουν θορυβο,με οοολα αυτα τρελενεται και μαζι τρελενομαι κ εγω γτ ειναι κινουμενη καταστροφη...αλλα μπλουζες οχι,μονο αν εχουν στρασακια..χεχε

----------


## Ariadni

Αχαχαχαχαχα τι πλακα που εχει!! Ειναι πανεμορφο και σκανταλιαρικο! Να σου ζησει!
Θα χαρουμε να δουμε κι αλλα βιντεο και φωτογραφιες!

----------


## Georgiablue

Είναι υπέροχο..!!! Να σου ζήσει! Με τόση επίθεση γλύκας ρε παιδιά νομίζω ότι θέλω ένα παπαγαλάκι!  ::

----------


## christi

Σε ευχαριστω!να παρεις κ εσυ αλλα απο μικρο για να σε μαθει και να σε αγαπησει!ειναι η πιο αγαπισιαρικη παρεα!

----------


## Georgiablue

Είναι υπέροχα πλάσματα.. Εγώ έχω φάει κόλλημα με αυτό https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rvwi3FmDA18  ::

----------

